# Kitten play fighting - discipline or leave alone?



## Mango10 (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi all, we have had two 8 week old kittens for a week and they have been settling in fine, seem used to noises etc, eating fine, manic playing, affectionate playing and purring and coming to sit on your knee etc... 
The male is a bit bigger than the female and he seems to get quite boisterous with her, she gives as good as she gets, but it looks really rough sometimes! I know it is normal for them to play, they sleep together and clean each other etc etc. It's been a while since I had kittens (2 boys) and I guess I just worry for the girl!
Do you think this will get worse (we obviously want to get them neautered/spayed when old enough) but I worry he might start to get more and more aggressive. I have read a lot about discipline etc but when what does actually work best?
Thanks


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Mango10 said:


> Hi all, we have had two 8 week old kittens for a week and they have been settling in fine, seem used to noises etc, eating fine, manic playing, affectionate playing and purring and coming to sit on your knee etc...
> The male is a bit bigger than the female and he seems to get quite boisterous with her, she gives as good as she gets, but it looks really rough sometimes! I know it is normal for them to play, they sleep together and clean each other etc etc. It's been a while since I had kittens (2 boys) and I guess I just worry for the girl!
> Do you think this will get worse (we obviously want to get them neautered/spayed when old enough) but I worry he might start to get more and more aggressive. I have read a lot about discipline etc but when what does actually work best?
> Thanks


Hi welcome to the forum.I dont think you have much to worry about.Your kittens in all honesty are a bit young to be away from mum,and what your kittens are doing is pretty much normal.They have to test the boundaries and if one over steps the mark the other will most likely let it know.As for discipline there really is no way to discipline a cat,no physical or verbal punishment should be used,it will only confuse them.Good luck with your kittens and some pics would be good we are a nosey bunch.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Actually 8 weeks old is usually the age when people let them go to their new homes unless they are pedigree.

I would leave them to play, I would only intervene if one of them was screaming.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

kittykat said:


> Actually 8 weeks old is usually the age when people let them go to their new homes unless they are pedigree.
> 
> I would leave them to play, I would only intervene if one of them was screaming.


I agree 8 weeks is the time most folks let kittens go,but that does not mean it is ideal .There is still a lot to be learned from mum and siblings and it is better for a kitten to stay in the nest a bit longer.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

If 8 weeks is a little less than _ideal_, then it is really good that you have the two of them together so they are learning important skills from each other.
I really would not worry about the rough and tumble, or the difference in size. Milo came here at 8 weeks and plays beautifully with Mitzy who is 7 months....he gives as good as he gets and wears out his sharp teeth and claws on his cat pal, saving the snuggles for me.


----------



## Mango10 (Oct 30, 2010)

Thank you for the replies
Yes I did worry if they were a little young to leave mum, but we went to see them at about 4 1/2 weeks and kept in touch with the owner who kept us updated on their progress, and when they would be able to leave mum/litter. They were weaned by about 6 weeks (from what I have read/heard this is about usual?), the owner seemed to know a fair but about cats and the mother cat was gorgeous and healthy looking. Obviously we didn't want to just take them as soon as possible, we want to make sure they are given the best possible start, and I definitely agree having the 2 siblings together will be good for them both. They have both squealed at times during play fighting so far and the other one has then stopped a bit, but I worry when we are out and can't intervene! But I appreciate this is a big change for them and obviously all part of growing up 
Heres a piccy as requested!


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

(*melts*) Aw they are both so scrummy..

Angie x


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

People rehome their kittens at 8 weeks old not because it is ideal for the kittens, it because its ideal for them to be shot of the kittens. 

No good breeder or no true animal lover with a litter of kittens would rehome them at 8 weeks. 

Although I will agree its better than 6 weeks old, that is about the only good thing I can say about it. 

I just found out yesterday that its a crime in some countries to buy or sell a kitten under 12 weeks old. Any kitten, moggy or pedigree both the buyer and the seller/breeder are punishable under the law for trading in too young kittens!! 

Re the rough & tumble with the OPs 2 kittens.... I would leave them to it.... I had a very bad bully kitten of around this age... he was forever beating the bejesus out of his smaller sister.... then one day she bit him badly in the neck (drew blood too) and he calmed RIGHT down from that moment, lol.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Mango10 said:


> Thank you for the replies
> Yes I did worry if they were a little young to leave mum, but we went to see them at about 4 1/2 weeks and kept in touch with the owner who kept us updated on their progress, and when they would be able to leave mum/litter. They were weaned by about 6 weeks (from what I have read/heard this is about usual?), the owner seemed to know a fair but about cats and the mother cat was gorgeous and healthy looking. Obviously we didn't want to just take them as soon as possible, we want to make sure they are given the best possible start, and I definitely agree having the 2 siblings together will be good for them both. They have both squealed at times during play fighting so far and the other one has then stopped a bit, but I worry when we are out and can't intervene! But I appreciate this is a big change for them and obviously all part of growing up
> Heres a piccy as requested!


Its good to read that you had a good relationship with the person who had the litter and it does sound as though your kittens did have a good start there,a little bit longer would have been good though.That aside they are gorgeous kittens and you sound as though you are doing a good job .Enjoy them they are not kittens for long


----------



## Mango10 (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks buffie, we are trying our very best with them! 
I have been reading a bit about food, and it seems a total minefield the more I read! When we picked up the first lot of food, we were looking at the usual Felix kitten, etc and the woman at the pet shop told us about James Wellbeloved, high meat content and as good quality as the Science Plan stuff, but reading up on these forums etc, it seems it's not so good due to the high grain content - and is tested on animals?! The vet even agreed that James Wellbeloved is a good one to go for but to give them some wet meat like Felix as well...?!
We still have some of the JW left as they seem to like it, and I know Felix is only 4% 'rubbish' meat, but the family cats I had as a child always ate Felix and lived without any health problems whatsoever for 15 years!
Confused


----------



## Atlantys (Aug 24, 2010)

Mango10 said:


> We still have some of the JW left as they seem to like it, and I know Felix is only 4% 'rubbish' meat, but the family cats I had as a child always ate Felix and lived without any health problems whatsoever for 15 years!Confused


Confused? Really?

Some people who smoke a pack or two a day manage to live into their 90s, but that doesn't change the fact that hundreds of thousands of other people who do the same thing (and their families who are exposed to the smoke) get lung cancer, mouth cancer, tongue cancer, oesophageal cancer etc. Just because some people get away with it doesn't mean we should all take up smoking.

If you know that your cats will be healthier with a good diet, just as you know that people who eat well are healthier, and you want to give them the best start possible, then I'm sorry, but don't understand your question.

ETA: Re-reading your post, I think what your vet means is that you should supplement the dry food with some wet, and they're right: wet food is better for cats than dry. I know it can be confusing, but Hobbs' threads on the A-Z of cat foods (they are sticky threads at the top of the Cat Health and Nutrition board) are really helpful. If you have a look there, you'll soon see what you should be looking for in a cat food and why, and then I'm sure you'll be in a much better position to choose a good food for your two little ones.


----------



## Mango10 (Oct 30, 2010)

Atlantys said:


> Confused? Really?
> 
> Some people who smoke a pack or two a day manage to live into their 90s, but that doesn't change the fact that hundreds of thousands of other people who do the same thing (and their families who are exposed to the smoke) get lung cancer, mouth cancer, tongue cancer, oesophageal cancer etc. Just because some people get away with it doesn't mean we should all take up smoking.


Yes fair enough, I take your point My point though was that I have had conflicting advice, ie. pet shop owner advising a dry diet, then vets saying wet food is best, and I was just confused about what IS actually best. I find something like the James Wellbeloved and think I am doing the right thing for them, only to find out it's not so good, but I shall read Hobbs' A-Z threads to try and get a more informed idea!
Thanks for your help (and sorry for the thread going off topic!)


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Feeding a kitten or cat for that matter is ,as you are discovering not as easy as just opening a tin,pouch,or packet of food any longer:lol:There is now such a variety of food to be had that it does take a bit of "working out"For a start there is no need to buy "kitten" food good quality ,high meat content adult wet food is fine.The majority of forum members are in favour of wet food,or raw feeding,with dry ,if used only being used as a treat.Felix along with whiskas and all the normal supermarket sold foods are at the lower end of the market with regard to quality.You said felix has 4% meat that is not correct,I dont really understand all the ins and outs of food analysis but the 4% relates to the declared meat ie chicken ,beef ect.There is a much higher meat content just not neccessarily the declared flavour,if that makes sense .Hobbs will keep you right.You say you have read the a-z lists ,so go back and read the contents of ie felix versus bozita compare the two it may help.Bozita is by the way a good food available mainly online but some petshops may stock it.Dry food my preference is orijen it is grain free unlike Hills which has a lot of cereal.Hobbs is probably replying as I am typing this so it will all be a waste of time:lol:If you are stuck ,need advice just shout ,send me a V.M.or start a new thread on the health and nutrition site and Im sur hobbs and all the other wise folks will give you sound advice.


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Buffie covered it mostly, but if you are willing to buy online, go visit Zooplus. They have a lot grain free high quality foods. I think it is safe to say the favourites on this forum are Animoda, Grau, Smilla and Bozita (or toplife from asda which is similar to bozita!) and Orijen or Applaws for dry food. As well as raw food of course.

Oh and I must say your kittens are ADORABLE, I love the ginger boy so much!


----------



## Mango10 (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks again for the advice! After having read through Hobbs A-Z, I think I have decided to try them with Orijen for dry and Smilla for wet, and see how it goes. I found Zooplus the other day actually when looking for toys etc so will order food from there too
Thought I'd add another pic, heres Ben (ginge) and Lola


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Mango10 said:


> Thanks again for the advice! After having read through Hobbs A-Z, I think I have decided to try them with Orijen for dry and Smilla for wet, and see how it goes. I found Zooplus the other day actually when looking for toys etc so will order food from there too
> Thought I'd add another pic, heres Ben (ginge) and Lola


Absolutely Gorgeous:001_wub:


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Mango10 said:


> Thanks again for the advice! After having read through Hobbs A-Z, I think I have decided to try them with Orijen for dry and Smilla for wet, and see how it goes. I found Zooplus the other day actually when looking for toys etc so will order food from there too
> Thought I'd add another pic, heres Ben (ginge) and Lola


Good choice, mine are on Smilla and Orijen! Oh and raw, with occasionally some Bozita.


----------

